# Slimline Tonic



## Ems83 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get slimline tonic in Cairo? I prefer it to normal tonic. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Never in all my years have I seen slimline tonic, sorry


----------

